# Phasmid!!



## mutrok4040 (Jul 30, 2012)

Found my first phasmid in forever... I will I.D. him soon as possible! I know basic care, is there any care requirements specific to this species?

Sorry for upside-down pic, will fix ASAP


----------



## mutrok4040 (Jul 30, 2012)

I think its Diapheromera femorata.


----------



## stacy (Jul 30, 2012)

omg that is so cool, gratz


----------



## gripen (Jul 30, 2012)

Nice find!


----------



## mutrok4040 (Jul 30, 2012)

stacy said:


> omg that is so cool, gratz





gripen said:


> Nice find!


Thanks!


----------



## CoolMantid (Jul 30, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## rs4guy (Aug 10, 2012)

How long roughly? Nice find.


----------



## mutrok4040 (Aug 11, 2012)

rs4guy said:


> How long roughly? Nice find.





Hertarem45 said:


> Nice!


Thanks! I let him go, but he was roughly 4 inches, without antennae of course.


----------



## preying mantis (Nov 19, 2012)

Nice! I found a nymph today while helping my grandmother pick up pecans. Wanted to keep it but didn't have anything on me to put it in.


----------



## Ranitomeya (Nov 19, 2012)

Cool! I'd love to find stick insects native to California, but all I've been able to find are the invasive Indian stick insects on my school campus.


----------



## CoolMantid (Nov 20, 2012)

Ranitomeya said:


> Cool! I'd love to find stick insects native to California, but all I've been able to find are the invasive Indian stick insects on my school campus.


I wish I could find those. There are absolutely no stick insects in Pasadena that I have found no native or exotic whatsoever


----------

